# Just joined - already tried 2 of your great wild camp POIs - more next week!



## queencatifah (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all

Bought our camper van last August but it was November before we managed our first trip ... from the UK via France to southern Spain. Then in January we came back - Spain via France to the UK. Just love the French aires and we found a fabulous chateau near Bordeaux where not only could we park for free but with free electricity and water - amazing. Just last week we became wildcamping.co.uk members as we plan to do lots of trips over here. The night before last we stayed by Fairhaven Lake in Lytham St Annes, near Blackpool - which was a beautiful spot (although perhaps a cruising area - but we just laid low each time a car pulled up next to our van!)  Then last night we stayed at a lovely rural spot by the sea in Pilling, in the Fylde area of Lancashire.  This time it was a little like Lovers' Lane - although in a very remote location, this was obviously where some of the locals met up for their illicit romantic trysts - but I guess that is something that all we wild campers will frequently encounter staying in laybys and peaceful beauty spots.  We are certainly learning a lot about all sorts of different kinds of human behaviour!  Thanks very much for creating the website and the POIs - we are loving the wild camping experience.  Next week we are off to the Lake District.  Can anyone recommend a beautiful place to stay in the Lakes, near to a good pub?

Cheers

Catherine and Susanne


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome

Glad that you're enjoying the POIs ...

Can you tell me where you stopped near Bordeaux so that I can add it to the France POIs?

Thanks


----------



## izwozral (Feb 3, 2015)

queencatifah said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bought our camper van last August but it was November before we managed our first trip ... from the UK via France to southern Spain. Then in January we came back - Spain via France to the UK. Just love the French aires and we found a fabulous chateau near Bordeaux where not only could we park for free but with free electricity and water - amazing. Just last week we became wildcamping.co.uk members as we plan to do lots of trips over here. The night before last we stayed by Fairhaven Lake in Lytham St Annes, near Blackpool - which was a beautiful spot (although perhaps a cruising area - but we just laid low each time a car pulled up next to our van!)  Then last night we stayed at a lovely rural spot by the sea in Pilling, in the Fylde area of Lancashire.  This time it was a little like Lovers' Lane - although in a very remote location, this was obviously where some of the locals met up for their illicit romantic trysts - but I guess that is something that all we wild campers will frequently encounter staying in laybys and peaceful beauty spots.  We are certainly learning a lot about all sorts of different kinds of human behaviour!  Thanks very much for creating the website and the POIs - we are loving the wild camping experience.  Next week we are off to the Lake District.  Can anyone recommend a beautiful place to stay in the Lakes, near to a good pub?
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, I may stay at the spots you mentioned & adopt an open door policy:dance::dance:


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi and wellcome to the forum.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 4, 2015)

*Chateau near Bordeaux*

Hi.  It is Chateau Bertinerie, Cubnezais. Co-ords N 45' 4' 29" W 0' 24' 46"

We stayed in December.  But from Feb / March through to November they offer wine tastings - so I guess this is why they let motorhomes stay for free - in the hope that overnighters will pay for a tasting session and buy some wine. But very generous of the Chateau to continue to allow motorhomes to stay out of their core season.

Catherine ​




POI Admin said:


> Welcome
> 
> Glad that you're enjoying the POIs ...
> 
> ...


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 4, 2015)

*Lol!*

Lol!



izwozral said:


> welcome aboard, i may stay at the spots you mentioned & adopt an open door policy:dance::dance:


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 4, 2015)

queencatifah said:


> Hi.  It is Chateau Bertinerie, Cubnezais. Co-ords N 45' 4' 29" W 0' 24' 46"
> 
> We stayed in December.  But from Feb / March through to November they offer wine tastings - so I guess this is why they let motorhomes stay for free - in the hope that overnighters will pay for a tasting session and buy some wine. But very generous of the Chateau to continue to allow motorhomes to stay out of their core season.
> 
> Catherine ​



Thanks for the info - I'll add it to the France POIs


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site from a Lancashire lad.


----------



## Croftland1 (Feb 4, 2015)

queencatifah said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone recommend a beautiful place to stay in the Lakes, near to a good pub?



I can recommend The Swinside Inn in Newlands, near Keswick. The landlord, Ben, allows customers free overnight stays on the car park, (with stunning panoramic views.) Just clear it with the bar staff when you arrive.

Jim


----------



## Dezi (Feb 4, 2015)

queencatifah said:


> Hi.  It is Chateau Bertinerie, Cubnezais. Co-ords N 45' 4' 29" W 0' 24' 46"
> 
> We stayed in December.  But from Feb / March through to November they offer wine tastings - so I guess this is why they let motorhomes stay for free - in the hope that overnighters will pay for a tasting session and buy some wine. But very generous of the Chateau to continue to allow motorhomes to stay out of their core season.
> 
> Catherine ​





Thanks for the info. If for any reason the chaeau is closed then the official free aire is here.

45.074975 -0.408651

Dezi


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 5, 2015)

haha!


izwozral said:


> Welcome aboard, I may stay at the spots you mentioned & adopt an open door policy:dance::dance:


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Dezi.

Yes, the official aire is very near - we passed this enroute to the chateau.  The chateau is much better though - the official aire is nothing more than a car park  in the centre of a tiny hamlet.  Whereas at the chateau you park on the edge of vineyards - and you get the free electricity, water and loo disposal.  Highly recommended! 


Thanks for the info. If for any reason the chaeau is closed then the official free aire is here.

45.074975 -0.408651

Dezi[/QUOTE]


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi back from two Lancashire lasses!



phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome to the site from a Lancashire lad.


----------



## queencatifah (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Jim - thanks for the suggestion - we'll check it out.  We may also try the Traveller's Rest at Grasmere. I know there are a few C&CC and CC sites around but right now we don't want to pay the membership. Tight we know!  Are you a member of either?  Catherine



Croftland1 said:


> I can recommend The Swinside Inn in Newlands, near Keswick. The landlord, Ben, allows customers free overnight stays on the car park, (with stunning panoramic views.) Just clear it with the bar staff when you arrive.
> 
> Jim


----------

